# Cooper in his Darth Vader costume :)



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Not the best quality (took it with my cell phone) but thought it was so cute and had to share!!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

oh my gosh K8IE....he is SOOOOOOOOOOOcute. where did you get it?


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> oh my gosh K8IE....he is SOOOOOOOOOOOcute. where did you get it?


Thanks.  I ordered it from Foster and Smith on line. I waited until it was on clearance last week and it came in the mail today. My son is going to be a Clone Trooper, so I figured I had to get Coop a Star Wars costume.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh now that's just too effin' cute. Give that Coopster a kiss for me.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Oh now that's just too effin' cute. Give that Coopster a kiss for me.


Will do. He is very kissable.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn that's funnaaaaayyyy!!!!  The cocked head... HA!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

K8IE..this is just too funny. I came back to look at Cooper..he's so cute!!!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

The force is strong with this one.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


> The force is strong with this one.


He will lick you to death or kill with the force of cuteness.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

I showed the hubby this costume and he bursted out laughing. Really cute. Was he able to walk around in that? Really, too cute.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, I am impressed that he would put up with that. It is really too cute.


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Love it! Hope he had a fun halloween!!


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

LuvmyRotti said:


> I showed the hubby this costume and he bursted out laughing. Really cute. Was he able to walk around in that? Really, too cute.


He walked around a bit and could get around just fine, but I only made him wear it long enough to take a few pics because I knew he was not incredibly comfortable.  He was a very good sport about letting me dress him and pose him for the pics, so he got lots of treats and praise.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

K8IE that has to be one of the best costumes ive seen!!!!
Cooper looks very cool,you Americans pull out all the stops with your pooches on special occasions it seems.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Way too cute. I'm loving all the Halloween pics of our doggies.


----------

